# Audigy 2 ZS Notebook VS. X-Fi Xtreme Audio Notebook



## KyriosTheristis (16. Oktober 2007)

Guten Tag

Ich habe seit kurzem einem Laptop und will nun meinen alten Computer damit ersetzen.
Jetzt muss an diesen Laptop mein Logitech z-5500 Soundsystem ran, damit ich auch schön Musik hören und vor allem! Filme gucken kann, natürlich mit vollem 5.1 Dolby Surround Sound.

Notebook ist ein HP Compaq 8510p. Soweit ich das festgestellt habe, besitzt dieses keinen 5.1 Audio Ausgang, bitte schlagt mich, wenn ich mich verguckt habe.

Nun muss ich mir also eine zusätzliche Steckkarte kaufen, wenn ich das richtig recherchiert habe, ich stehe nun also vor der Wahl zwischen diesen beiden:

*CREATIVE Sound Blaster Audigy 2 ZS Notebook [PCMCIA]*
*CREATIVE Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme Audio Notebook [EXPRESSCARD]*

Der Anschluss ist mir eigentlich völlig wurst, weil ich sowohl ExpressCard (in der Dockingstation) als auch PCMCIA (im Book selber) habe. ExpressCard wäre natürlich besser, da ich mein Soundsystem ja eh nie rumtragen werde 

Jetzt wollte ich fragen, ob ihr mit der einen oder anderen Karte schon Erfahrungen gemacht habt, vor allem würde mich interessieren, ob die X-Fi auch 5.1-Sound über den optischen Digitalausgang unterstütz, wenn ich dieses Zusatz-Docking-Modul NICHT habe.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen!
Auf jeden Fall schonmal im vorraus vielen Dank!

Grüsse
Santsches


----------



## ppb (18. Oktober 2007)

Hi!

Habe die x-Fi Extreme Audio Notebook. Der Sound ist absolut Top. Sie unterstützt bis zu 7.1 über den optischen ausgang. Nur einen Kritikpunkt habe ich:

Sie sitzt nicht ordentlich im Steckplatz. Das kann aber auch an meinem Notebook liegen.

Wenn also der Steckplatz keine Rolle spielt - Empfehle ich also diese. Die mitgelieferten Kopfhörer sind ebenfalls top. Ganz anders als ich es gewöhnt bin.

Gruss PPB


----------



## ppb (19. Oktober 2007)

PS: Habe gerade herausgefunden dass man die Sounkarte auch über die internen Notebookboxen nutzen kann.


----------



## MeisterLampion (19. Oktober 2007)

Also, ich hatte bis jetzt nur Probleme mit Creative... Sowohl mit dem Kunden- und Downloadsupport...

Ich würde mir NIE wieder eine Creativekarte kaufen... Zudem sind die absurd teuer, weil da seteht ja Creative drauf.

Mfg

Meisterlampion


----------



## KyriosTheristis (19. Oktober 2007)

Das klingt ja super, also die X-Fi wäre mir lieber, da ich die in die Docking Station tun kann, so muss ich weniger rumtragen 

Und die wäre ja dann auch noch billiger, wie die Audigy, wenn ich das Docking Modul gar nicht brauche.

Also ich hab in meinem anderen Computer ne normale Audigy ZS2 PCI Karte und bin absolut zufrieden damit, weiss halt nicht, wie die Notebookkarten von Creative sind, aber werde mir dann wohl die X-Fi holen, hab ja jetzt die Bestätigung, dass 5.1 über den optischen unterstützt wird. Ist das Modul also nur notwendig, wenn ich das Soundsystem über die 3 einzelnen Klinkenstecker verbinden will oder wie?


----------



## ppb (20. Oktober 2007)

Hmm habe mir gerade die Sounkarte und das Manual nochmals genau angeschaut... ich glaube das Zubehör brauchst Du für mehrkanal Klang... 

Auf der US-Seite kostet es 35 US-Dollar... Bei der Audigy ZS ist es dabei...


----------



## KyriosTheristis (20. Oktober 2007)

Hm, hab mir das Manual jetzt auch noch angeschaut, das Dockingmodul wird meiner Meinung nach nur benötigt, wenn ich das Soundsystem über die 3 einzelnen Analogen Klinkenstecker verbinden will, aber da gibts doch noch einen Teil wo steht: "Optional Connections" und da wird beschrieben, dass über den optischen Digitalausgang ein externer Decoder angehängt werden kann. Mein z-5500 hat ja einen optischen Eingang und auch einen internen Decoder, also müsste das ganze doch klappen für 5.1 Sound? Wäre ja auch noch besser, da dann die Karte nichts umrechnen müsste und alles das Soundsystem übernimmt.

Naja, ist eigentlich auch egal, weil das Teil ist schon bestellt und ich seh ja dann obs klappt oder nicht, sonst hab ich wohl Pech gehabt 

Auf jeden Fall danke für deine Hilfe!

Grüsse


----------



## KyriosTheristis (23. Oktober 2007)

So ich habe die Karte mittlerweile gekriegt und hab gedacht, ich schreib doch hier noch ein kurzes Feedback, vielleicht hilfts ja mal jemandem!

Also die Karte unterstützt komplett 5.1 Sound über den optischen Ausgang (sofern man halt einen Externen Decoder hat), nachdem ich ne Stunde gesucht habe, was ich genau wo einstellen muss, hab ich es dann fertig gebracht, schöne DolbyDigital Filme in PowerDVD abzuspielen. Sound klingt super und auch Musik hören t 

Das DockingModul ist also wirklich nur nötig, wenn man das Soundsystem über die 3 einzelnen Analogstecker verbinden will.

Aber du hast Recht, die Karte wackelt ein klein wenig im Slot, jedoch stört mich das nicht gross, da ich diese ja jetzt eh nur in der Dockingstation verwende!

Auf jeden Fall nochmals Danke und nen schönen Abend


----------

